# the begining is almost here!!!!!



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

well guys are wait is almost over! only 43 days to go and the season will be here.. who is ready for early season? i AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep, sept season wil proply be my most productive season with the zones being changed, this year in december and january when we kill 90% of our birds we will only get to look at them. cant wait for this year NOT!


----------



## lockedhorns (Apr 28, 2011)

ducky am i missing something how do you know they changed the zones? i haven't seen anything on the odnrs website. But like you i do like the late season


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> yep, sept season wil proply be my most productive season with the zones being changed, this year in december and january when we kill 90% of our birds we will only get to look at them. cant wait for this year NOT!


oh and you made the zone change when ...nothing has been handed out by the odnr about anything nothing about zones and nothing about dates ..so just because you hear all the rumors ..does not make them true ..till aug you will not know of any change if there are any ...

i been ready since turkey ended...... i have 1000 rounds 5 new dozen sillo ..2 dozen new duck floaters ...a dozen new black duck oh and 2 new blinds i think i am ready


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm with ya Quick Draw I can't wait!!! Starting to see a few in some cut wheat fields. Although they never seem to be there Sept 1st.
Hopefully the zones and dates will not change. I haven't seen anything offical yet.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm yet to hear whether the zones have changed or not......hopefully not. I've been ready for this season since the close of last


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

so far beleave it or not i have seen alot of geese in the hay fields. so if that keeps up i will be hitting our hay fields for the early season.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Waterfowl seasons, limits, dates, and zones are set by the Feds, not the ODNR, and they have their meetings to discuss all the particulars early in the year. Most of that stuff is decided long before the paperwork is put out in Ohio.
Many other states put out their regulations books long before Ohio does. In my experience, Ohio has always waited till late to do it. One year, I got my Kentucky regs at like the beginning of June or July, and didn't see the Ohio regs until mid August.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Dragons4u said:


> Waterfowl seasons, limits, dates, and zones are set by the Feds, not the ODNR, and they have their meetings to discuss all the particulars early in the year. Most of that stuff is decided long before the paperwork is put out in Ohio.
> Many other states put out their regulations books long before Ohio does. In my experience, Ohio has always waited till late to do it. One year, I got my Kentucky regs at like the beginning of June or July, and didn't see the Ohio regs until mid August.


thats because the odnr does not put this out till august.....and the feds dont make the regs ..they set guide lines on what each state is aloud to do for dates and bag limits . its one guy in MINN ...then our wildlife council votes on what our ..waterfowl guy thinks will be the best dates for the season .and that dosent happen till the august meeting thats why it always comes out then  hopes this helps clear this up for you


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't know that. The Waterfowl meetings I went to happened in like April, though that was years ago, back when I could afford the trip out to make the meetings. When they set that stuff up, I thought it was hardpan for each area, since they have to also take into account the Migratory Game Bird treaties with Canada and Mexico as to how much of anything can be hunted.
I remember the big discussion that year was about the cormorants(sp?) and how they were screwing up the ecosystem of the great lakes, but they were considered a protected species by the international treaties, so we weren't allowed to poison or shoot them. They finally got around that like a year later, but I'm not sure if their control measures made any difference in the bass islands or not.


----------

